# How important is it to inject at same time every day?



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

DH likes to prepare my jabs for me (I think it helps him feel involved in the IVF process rather than just a 'hand shandy' on the day    )  but I do the injecting.  

Anyhow, he was slightly late home from work today and they were done about half an hour later than usual.

I was wondering how important is it that they are done at the same time each day?

I am currently on Menopur and Suprecur.

Many thanks,


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

half hour later is fine hun


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Kara


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I was never that precise and always tried to just stick to within about an hour of the right time.  

How are you finding the jabs?  Bless your DH for getting them all prepared for you!  Mine helped by snapping off the glass tops to the mixture as I kept crushing them and cutting my thumb, lol.

Good luck
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just try and get them at a simliar time

i was pretty rubbish last cycle and forgot to jab sometimes lol


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

The jabs are going OK sofar  thank you.

Last time we did them just before we went to bed, about 10pm.  This time we are doing them about 7.30 - 8.30 as I have decided I need some early nights and I want to try to go to bed at 9pm!  

I feel so much better for going to bed earlier usually but today I  have swollen glands in my neck which I don't think is anything to do with the jabs just feeling run down!  I have been trying to drink lots of water too


----------

